# Panelview 600 plus Data Logging



## martindag (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi there!

We have a system for a water waste treatment here that work with a micrologix 1400 and a panelview 600 plus.

we keep the data logging using USB but we would like to put them in the server of the company directly in a folder somewhere. But so far we failed to configure it.

We use the Datastore plus in the HMI to make the data logging and not the one that default in View station.

the USB that is working right now look like this:
\USB Storage\Logs\LogEauxUsee.CSV

the path that we tried to make it save on the server was this one:
\\192.168.X.XX\eauxusees\Logs\LogEauxUsee.CSV


Thanks !


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably a dumb question but I guess it's the first one to ask: 

Have you confirmed that when you shut down the ME runtime and open windows explorer from Windows CE, can you navigate to that folder, view the contents, and paste files to it?

Edit: Also, you might have better luck mapping that folder as a network drive in the panelview, so that the syntax of the path looks like a local path.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Try your question here*

Try http://plctalk.net they have alot of panelview pros over there.


----------

